# Can anyone identify these bushes for us



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've looked through books and not found them so far


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nope not me anyway.

Terry

Has it been snowing :wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nothing to see for me - your picture uploads have not worked.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Green ones..................... at a guess.



Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Kev, 

I’m not certain, but they have all of the details of the common strain of the Brexit Plan(t) i.e. completely missing . . .

I’ll get my coat . . . 


Regards,
John


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kate Bush, George Bush and his Dad. 👨*👨*👧


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We've looked through books and not found them so far


Silly bugger can't work a camara:grin2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

aldra said:


> Silly bugger can't work a camara:grin2::wink2:
> 
> Sandra


He hasn't got a camera......he's still sketching them.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It's a Yew.

Look at Powis Castle Gardens to see what it could look like if you've a lifetime of devotion to spare.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Powis Castle Yew hedge:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We've looked through books and not found them so far


Odd when I quote the images are all there, but I liked the humour, or what passes for it on here


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And two more


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

"Yew" got it round the wrong way LOL.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Who says houses don’t grow on trees? 😄


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I love Yew

Don’t know why 

We planted one in the gap in our hedge and on our side border of mixed trees and shrubs 

It’s a sort of forever tree, and beautiful

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We have an elderly Yew tree in our garden and it's the preferred tree for birds visiting our feeding stations.

They are one of the longest lived trees in the UK and are frequently found in church yards. The oldest one sits in Fortingall churchyard in Perthdhire (2000-3000 years old). I intend to visit it one day.

.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes in church yards

I’m not sure why 

I once knew 

But it escapes me 

Still love the Yew

And the Oak tree 

Sandra


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

It was thought that Yew trees had the power to ward off evil spirits. They were also the preferred wood for the manufacture of Bows (archery) leading to, I believe, the term yeomen of England.

The notable victory at the Battle of Crecy by the English over the french was thought to be the start of the 2 fingered salute. A taunt by the bowmen who used those fingers to draw the bow. I am given to understand that if a bowman was captured by the French, they cut off those fingers. This made it very difficult for the bowmen to sign on the dole. (That last bit is a joke!)

The berries are poisonous to people but not apparently to birds. Around 30 berries is a lethal dose, yet despite this the yew is the source (or was) for the ingredient in the anti cancer drug tamoxifen.

God my head is full of random stuff, mostly true.

Davy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I can help you there Sandra. In far off times, livestock used to stray and make nuisance of themselves.

The church planted Yew trees because they are poisonous, forcing people to make sure their animals kept out of churchyards. 

It's a bit like folk in the past planting Rowan trees in their smallholdings, becsuse everyone knew that they warded off evil spirits. In fact, if you come across a Rowan tree, look around, because it's probably the site of a croft.

.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I like Yuccas for that reason.


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wel there you go

The fabulous Rowan tree

The equally fabulous Yew 

We don’t have the benefit of living in the country

We live in the middle of a town 

But I have my Yew trees 

I’ve always loved them 

As I’ve walked around grave yards

I’ve found them quietly brooding 

And giving up non of their secrets 
Sandra


----------

